# Is it a sin to smoke marijuana?



## atlashunter

Just curious. If it is, how about tobacco?


----------



## grizzlyblake

I've been literally at a funeral wake at a church, and in line for food at the buffet (fried chicken, biscuits, etc.) and had massively obese preachers tell me about how bad using dip/snuff is and how it's a sin.


----------



## Davans

No.


----------



## centerpin fan

I'm tempted to say, "Of course, it's a sin", just to watch the new posters come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Is using marijuana, alcohol, tobacco, food (anything a sin)?

Or is your question, is getting stoned, drunk, buzzed severely overweight, etc. a sin? 

Yes there is a difference.


----------



## bsanders

I say no. I grows from the earth in its original form.


----------



## Ronnie T

Is it against the law in the state you live in?
If it is, it's definitely against a sin.
From that point one can begin to refer to biblical principles as to whether it, in and of itself, would be against God's will.

.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

It could be a "stumbling block", LOL


----------



## atlashunter

Ronnie T said:


> Is it against the law in the state you live in?
> If it is, it's definitely against a sin.
> From that point one can begin to refer to biblical principles as to whether it, in and of itself, would be against God's will.
> 
> .



So being illegal would make it a sin? What if it's legal? Still a sin or no?


----------



## atlashunter

1gr8bldr said:


> It could be a "stumbling block", LOL


----------



## bluemarlin

Pot is simply a weed that grows, buds, and you then smoke the buds... It's a natural process and not a sin.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Drinking a fermented beverage is more natural. When smoking pot you must use fire. I guess if you use lightning to light your joint it would be natural.

With most Christians nowadays sinning ain't no big deal. We don't have much say so. We all sin. We're all saved. What's the point?


----------



## Oconostota

I believe both are sins, according to the definition and common beliefs of what sin is.

Pot, because it is illegal.  If legal, I don't believe it is a sin, if enjoyed responsibly and in moderation.  Same with having a drink or two.

Tobacco, because it is an addiction that does destroy your body.

I crack up and shake my head when I see people standing outside a church and smoking.  Christians, do you really think Jesus would smoke cigarettes?  Is being a Christian not giving your best effort at leading a Christ-like life?


----------



## Ronnie T

atlashunter said:


> So being illegal would make it a sin? What if it's legal? Still a sin or no?



Maybe, maybe not.  Being legal wouldn't necessarily move it from the 'sinful' list.
Why did the laws forbid it's use in the first place?
Why would a person want to smoke ol maryjane?  

Who should I expect to get the most complete information about smoking pot, from the medical community or from someone who smokes it???? LOL.

Why would anyone want to smoke a joint anyway?
Smoking is bad for you.


----------



## Oconostota

Ronnie T said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  Being legal wouldn't necessarily move it from the 'sinful' list.
> Why did the laws forbid it's use in the first place?
> Why would a person want to smoke ol maryjane?
> 
> Who should I expect to get the most complete information about smoking pot, from the medical community or from someone who smokes it???? LOL.
> 
> Why would anyone want to smoke a joint anyway?
> Smoking is bad for you.



It was made illegal, right about the time prohibition ended.  Had to keep those revenuers employed, ya' know.

Easier to answer the "why" question with a "why not".  lol

Information from the medical community is often quite skewed.  And it is always human nature to "see" exactly what you are looking for.  Many of the often-published "facts" really are complete nonsense.  Not everyone who knows the truth about it actually smoke it.  I don't.  But I have been around it a whole bunch, in my past, and I have observed what it is and what it does.

Smoking it certainly is not good for the body.  But not that horrible, either.  I know lots of old folk who have used it for the last 30-40 years.  None are stupid, brain-dead, losers, or dying of cancer.  And unless they told you what they enjoyed, you would never have any idea whatsoever about it.


----------



## atlashunter

Ronnie T said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  Being legal wouldn't necessarily move it from the 'sinful' list.



Is it a sin to break the law no matter what the law is? If that depends, what does it depend on? I was always taught that man didn't get to decide what constitutes a sin but if breaking man's law is a sin I guess I was taught wrong.




Ronnie T said:


> Why did the laws forbid it's use in the first place?



Because they thought it made coloreds go after white women? 




Ronnie T said:


> Why would a person want to smoke ol maryjane?



Because they enjoy it? Because it makes them feel better?




Ronnie T said:


> Who should I expect to get the most complete information about smoking pot, from the medical community or from someone who smokes it???? LOL.



I would trust either over government.




Ronnie T said:


> Why would anyone want to smoke a joint anyway?
> Smoking is bad for you.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lester_Grinspoon#Marijuana_activism



> Grinspoon discussed the way marijuana helped his young son while he was dying from leukemia in the 1970s, completely eliminating the horrible nausea and vomiting he experienced after each of his chemotherapy treatments and, thereby, making the final year and a half of the boy's life far more comfortable, for his son, and for Grinspoon and his wife by not having to endure the pain of witnessing their son suffer.


----------



## thedeacon

When we have to ask, "is it wrong" or "is it a sin" you have to naturally asume that whatever it is has a questionable nature.
I can't say whether it is wrong to smoke wacky weed or not but
since the question is there I choose not to.  I would not advise one of my kids or my grandkids to smoke the dandy weed or anything else for that matter. If I wouldn't advise them to do it well shoot, I won't either.
Discussions like this always turns out to be as barron as a hybrid jenny mule.
Why don't we just spend as much time discussing whether of not it is wrong to smoke rabbits tobacca.
Can't you see we should not be looking at how close we can stand to that line, we should be trying to stand far away from the line.
I say also that WE SHOULD NOT TAKE OPOSITE SIDES OF A LINE THAT GOD DID NOT DRAW.


----------



## Ronnie T

atlashunter said:


> Is it a sin to break the law no matter what the law is? If that depends, what does it depend on? I was always taught that man didn't get to decide what constitutes a sin but if breaking man's law is a sin I guess I was taught wrong.
> Then you were taught wrong!!!!!
> 
> Because they thought it made coloreds go after white women?
> 
> Because the enjoy it? Because it makes them feel better?
> 
> I would trust either over government.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lester_Grinspoon#Marijuana_activism



That is certainly a cute list of responses.

Followers of Christ are instructed to obey the laws of the land, so God would expect us to do that unless those one of those laws restricted our discipleship to our Lord.

Another question that must be answered in the consideration of whether it would be sinful to smoke mj is whether it's a drug or now!!!
Many smokers have spent lots of time and money to prove that it's a pain reliever.  Can it be used for pain relief and for pleasure purposes, or does it have to be one or the other in order not to be sinful?

I would suggest that any Christian should make the decision on their own.  They should consider what God would want them to do concerning this subject.
Those who aren't Christians won't care one way or the other.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

If your focus is Christ your King and Lord, this question is irrelevant.


----------



## JB0704

As far as pot is concerned....I think if the point is for recreational mind-altering activities, a good biblical case could be made that it is as sinful as gettin' drunk, regardless of the legality of it all.

I don't think it should be illegal, though, regardless of how sinful it may or may not be.


----------



## barryl

*Sin ? smokin' weed*

Are you A Born again Christian? If you aren't, what differance does it make? If you are, is your conscience that God gave you convicting you? As the apostle Paul said , you can do anything you want to do, you just ought not do it. Here's what the word of God has to say about it, James 4:17 "Therefore to him that knoweth to do good, and doeth it not, to him it is sin." KJV 1611 AV


----------



## atlashunter

JB0704 said:


> As far as pot is concerned....I think if the point is for recreational mind-altering activities, a good biblical case could be made that it is as sinful as gettin' drunk, regardless of the legality of it all.
> 
> I don't think it should be illegal, though, regardless of how sinful it may or may not be.



That seems a very grey area. You can drink for recreational enjoyment without getting drunk just as you can get pleasure from food without gorging yourself. So it wouldn't be the act in and of itself but what you are getting out of it?




barryl said:


> Are you A Born again Christian? If you aren't, what differance does it make? If you are, is your conscience that God gave you convicting you? As the apostle Paul said , you can do anything you want to do, you just ought not do it. Here's what the word of God has to say about it, James 4:17 "Therefore to him that knoweth to do good, and doeth it not, to him it is sin." KJV 1611 AV



Different folks have different opinions on what is good and bad. Would it be correct to say then that as long as your conscience is clear you aren't sinning?


----------



## JB0704

atlashunter said:


> That seems a very grey area. You can drink for recreational enjoyment without getting drunk just as you can get pleasure from food without gorging yourself. So it wouldn't be the act in and of itself but what you are getting out of it?



I think the Biblical prohibition seems to begin where "being drunk" occurs.  There is no Biblical argument against recreation.  I do not see a Biblical prohibition on drinking alcohol either.  That being the case, as long as it is legal....I'll enjoy a beer from time to time.  I haven't been drunk in many years (wife put me on the straight and narrow in that area).

So.....disregarding the legal aspect of the thing, it may not be a sin to smoke pot unless you get stoned in the process.


----------



## rjcruiser

What?  Grey Areas?  Gasp...tell me it ain't so.

I just want a list that gives me what I can and can't do.  This discernment business is just way too tough for me.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*



rjcruiser said:


> What?  Grey Areas?  Gasp...tell me it ain't so.
> 
> I just want a list that gives me what I can and can't do.  This discernment business is just way too tough for me.



I chuckle!

Your post brought back to me all the many 'lists' recorded throughout scripture that men proved over and over they could not follow. Thankfully, we are delivered from our broken promises through Christ. I suppose His word proves true that 'the just shall live by faith'!

God Bless!


----------



## Ronnie T

I thought the only people concerned about their right to smoke pot were young, irresponsible teenagers and old left over irresponsibles from the 60's.
I wonder if its pros and cons are discussed in Biblical colleges?


----------



## JB0704

Ronnie T said:


> I wonder if its pros and cons are discussed in Biblical colleges?



I don't remember the topic ever coming up when I was in school.

Lots of folks smoke pot.  I don't have any friends who do....but I have plenty who "did."  Most folks grow up eventually.


----------



## rjcruiser

Ronnie T said:


> I wonder if its pros and cons are discussed in Biblical colleges?



Was never discussed at my college out in California from '98-'02.

I really don't think there's anything too discuss though.  There are very little pros and lots of cons.


----------



## gemcgrew

"And I do all things for the gospel's sake, that I may be a joint partaker thereof."(1 Cor 9:23)ASV


----------



## Artfuldodger

gemcgrew said:


> "And I do all things for the gospel's sake, that I may be a joint partaker thereof."(1 Cor 9:23)ASV



That's pretty good. Biblical proof!


----------



## gemcgrew

I worked with a man years ago who suffered migraine headaches 3 or 4 times a week. He was a strong man and a very hard worker. I watched him reduced to tears and vomiting on more than one occasion. After getting no relief from many different prescriptions, his doctor finally advised him to try marijuana. One or two hits a day completely stopped his sufferings. There is no way that I would ever try to bind his conscience with foolishness. The sin would be mine, not his.


----------



## Havana Dude

I struggle with a lot of the same questions you guys do. I tend to look at things from a different view point. Keep this in mind. I have never smoked a joint, and never plan to. My thinking is this. If we believe that God created the heavens and the earth, and everything in it, then why do we have these things? They must serve some purpose right? Why do we have tobacco. Are these things placed on the earth as forbidden fruit, just as the forbidden fruit tree? Just a thought.......


----------



## rjcruiser

Havana Dude said:


> If we believe that God created the heavens and the earth, and everything in it, then why do we have these things? They must serve some purpose right? Why do we have tobacco. Are these things placed on the earth as forbidden fruit, just as the forbidden fruit tree? Just a thought.......



I really don't think you can utilize that line of reasoning...as everything comes from nature.


For example...

Poppy creates heroin....also, there are many poisons that nature creates and we don't want to utilize those.


----------



## barryl

atlashunter said:


> That seems a very grey area. You can drink for recreational enjoyment without getting drunk just as you can get pleasure from food without gorging yourself. So it wouldn't be the act in and of itself but what you are getting out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different folks have different opinions on what is good and bad. Would it be correct to say then that as long as your conscience is clear you aren't sinning?


I thought that since your question is asked on the{Christianity&Judiaism} forum, you would be more interested in what the word of God would say. Mans opinions are a dime a dozen. Romans Ch. 7 There is a thread on that Chapter on these forums. The Apostle Paul is talking about struggling with the flesh "Daily." About the conscience, everybody uses {ignorance Card} to justify anything "Daily." Forgive me for thinking you were looking for a Biblical answer if you weren't.


----------



## Artfuldodger

barryl said:


> I thought that since your question is asked on the{Christianity&Judiaism} forum, you would be more interested in what the word of God would say. Mans opinions are a dime a dozen. Romans Ch. 7 There is a thread on that Chapter on these forums. The Apostle Paul is talking about struggling with the flesh "Daily." About the conscience, everybody uses {ignorance Card} to justify anything "Daily." Forgive me for thinking you were looking for a Biblical answer if you weren't.



Is pot listed as one of the works of the flesh that we might struggle with? I'm looking for a Biblical answer.

OK, on the next question, i'm just looking for your opinion. What makes something a "struggle with the flesh"? Is it the actual act of drinking, smoking, or sex for example, or is it doing it to the extreme? Doing it until it consumes all your time, effort, and money? Doing it until you abandon you God & family?


----------



## ambush80

Artfuldodger said:


> Is pot listed as one of the works of the flesh that we might struggle with? I'm looking for a Biblical answer.
> 
> OK, on the next question, i'm just looking for your opinion. What makes something a "struggle with the flesh"? Is it the actual act of drinking, smoking, or sex for example, or is it doing it to the extreme? Doing it until it consumes all your time, effort, and money? Doing it until you abandon you God & family?



I've seen believers here say that anything that they do that takes them away from being focused on God is at very least useless and at worst sinful.   

I like that mentality.  I really, really respect it.  

I wish ALL Christians would do just that.


----------



## hummdaddy

ambush80 said:


> i've seen believers here say that anything that they do that takes them away from being focused on god is at very least useless and at worst sinful.
> 
> I like that mentality.  I really, really respect it.
> 
> I wish all christians would do just that.



so it's sinful for them to be worried about what other folk's are doing with their bodies(JUDGING)


----------



## Havana Dude

hummdaddy said:


> so it's sinful for everyone to be worried about what other folk's are doing with their bodies(JUDGING)



Fixed it for ya. You're welcome.


----------



## Artfuldodger

ambush80 said:


> I've seen believers here say that anything that they do that takes them away from being focused on God is at very least useless and at worst sinful.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Some people "struggle with the flesh" watching TV, reading, or listening to music.
> I would go along with pot if it consumed all your time and money. If it helped you to gain insight to God, then no. There are lots of people who use drugs to help them worship better. This non believing friend of mine did mushrooms one day and the next day became a Christian. The Lord works in mysterous ways indeed.


----------



## ambush80

Artfuldodger said:


> ambush80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen believers here say that anything that they do that takes them away from being focused on God is at very least useless and at worst sinful.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Some people "struggle with the flesh" watching TV, reading, or listening to music.
> I would go along with pot if it consumed all your time and money. If it helped you to gain insight to God, then no. There are lots of people who use drugs to help them worship better. This non believing friend of mine did mushrooms one day and the next day became a Christian. The Lord works in mysterous ways indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amen.
Click to expand...


----------



## atlashunter

barryl said:


> I thought that since your question is asked on the{Christianity&Judiaism} forum, you would be more interested in what the word of God would say. Mans opinions are a dime a dozen. Romans Ch. 7 There is a thread on that Chapter on these forums. The Apostle Paul is talking about struggling with the flesh "Daily." About the conscience, everybody uses {ignorance Card} to justify anything "Daily." Forgive me for thinking you were looking for a Biblical answer if you weren't.



I'm not dictating where the answer must come from or not come from. One answer here says it depends on the laws of man. I didn't say that, they did.

Mans opinions are indeed a dime a dozen and that includes opinions about what the bible says and what it means. If you want to share your own on the topic, with or without scriptural backing, please do so. I'll not tell you you are wrong although I may ask questions. You're as entitled to your opinion as the rest of us.


----------



## Ronnie T

Ronnie T said:


> Is it against the law in the state you live in?
> If it is, it's definitely against a sin.
> From that point one can begin to refer to biblical principles as to whether it, in and of itself, would be against God's will.
> 
> .





atlashunter said:


> So being illegal would make it a sin? What if it's legal? Still a sin or no?





Ronnie T said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  Being legal wouldn't necessarily move it from the 'sinful' list.
> Why did the laws forbid it's use in the first place?
> Why would a person want to smoke ol maryjane?
> 
> Who should I expect to get the most complete information about smoking pot, from the medical community or from someone who smokes it???? LOL.
> 
> Why would anyone want to smoke a joint anyway?
> Smoking is bad for you.





atlashunter said:


> Is it a sin to break the law no matter what the law is? If that depends, what does it depend on? I was always taught that man didn't get to decide what constitutes a sin but if breaking man's law is a sin I guess I was taught wrong.
> Because they thought it made coloreds go after white women?
> Because they enjoy it? Because it makes them feel better?
> I would trust either over government.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lester_Grinspoon#Marijuana_activism





Ronnie T said:


> That is certainly a cute list of responses.
> 
> Followers of Christ are instructed to obey the laws of the land, so God would expect us to do that unless one of those laws restricted our discipleship to our Lord.
> 
> Another question that must be answered in the consideration of whether it would be sinful to smoke mj is whether it's a drug or now!!!
> Many smokers have spent lots of time and money to prove that it's a pain reliever.  Can it be used for pain relief and for pleasure purposes, or does it have to be one or the other in order not to be sinful?
> 
> I would suggest that any Christian should make the decision on their own.  They should consider what God would want them to do concerning this subject.
> Those who aren't Christians won't care one way or the other.





atlashunter said:


> I'm not dictating where the answer must come from or not come from. One answer here says it depends on the laws of man. I didn't say that, they did.
> 
> Mans opinions are indeed a dime a dozen and that includes opinions about what the bible says and what it means. If you want to share your own on the topic, with or without scriptural backing, please do so. I'll not tell you you are wrong although I may ask questions. You're as entitled to your opinion as the rest of us.




My reason for saying that was based on words from Romans 13:13  "Romans 13:13 Every person is to be in subjection to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those which exist are established by God. 

God has commanded Christians to obey the laws of the land which they live in.  Even if I wanted a joint tonight, God would not want me to break the law that forbid me to smoke it.  God simply expects His children to obey laws.....unless those laws sought to undermine God's dominion.
Now, if it were legal in Florida there are other biblical issues I'd need to evaluate before I decided to pass the bud.


----------



## atlashunter

Ronnie T said:


> My reason for saying that was based on words from Romans 13:13  "Romans 13:13 Every person is to be in subjection to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those which exist are established by God.
> 
> God has commanded Christians to obey the laws of the land which they live in.  Even if I wanted a joint tonight, God would not want me to break the law that forbid me to smoke it.  God simply expects His children to obey laws.....unless those laws sought to undermine God's dominion.
> Now, if it were legal in Florida there are other biblical issues I'd need to evaluate before I decided to pass the bud.



I understand where you are coming from. That scripture in Romans taken the way you are taking it (and I'm not saying you are wrong or right one way or the other) would open the door to having men being capable of creating new sins by way of law. Speeding would be a sin. Driving with expired tags or a broken tail light would be a sin.

Again I'm not saying that is right or wrong. Just pointing out the implications.


----------



## Ronnie T

atlashunter said:


> I understand where you are coming from. That scripture in Romans taken the way you are taking it (and I'm not saying you are wrong or right one way or the other) would open the door to having men being capable of creating new sins by way of law. Speeding would be a sin. Driving with expired tags or a broken tail light would be a sin.
> 
> Again I'm not saying that is right or wrong. Just pointing out the implications.



The implication is worth talking about.  A Child of God is suppose to be known as a person who follows the laws of the land.  They should not purposely drive with an expired licenses.  They should not speed.  They should not smoke in a hospital bathroom.

A Christian should never consider themselves to be above the law.

They might break a civil law from time to time, but a believer should realize that God does not condone their lawbreaking.


----------



## JB0704

Ronnie T said:


> A Christian should never consider themselves to be above the law.
> 
> They might break a civil law from time to time, but a believer should realize that God does not condone their lawbreaking.



I would love to get a thread going on this topic.

I've never seen a church get "Mathew 18" on a fella for speeding.


----------



## atlashunter

Jefferson said rebellion to tyrants is obedience to God. Considering Nero was running the show in Paul's time Jefferson must have been wrong.


----------



## stringmusic

JB0704 said:


> I've never seen a church get "Mathew 18" on a fella for speeding.





"get Mathew 18" Too funny.


----------



## hummerpoo

JB0704 said:


> I've never seen a church get "Mathew 18" on a fella for speeding.



Ever ask yourself why?


----------



## JB0704

hummerpoo said:


> Ever ask yourself why?



Yes.  The best I can tell is because it si not a "big sin," and also one that is practiced by many.  It would require a whole lot of plank removing.

It's a lot easier to pick on adulterers and gay folks.


----------



## hummerpoo

JB0704 said:


> Yes.  The best I can tell is because it si not a "big sin," and also one that is practiced by many.  It would require a whole lot of plank removing.



would this be a fair paraphase - The discomfort of self examination is more important than the evangelical purpose of the Body of Christ.


----------



## JB0704

hummerpoo said:


> would this be a fair paraphase - The discomfort of self examination is more important than the evangelical purpose of the Body of Christ.



I believe that it seems that way.  Not that it should be.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Let he who has not cheated on his income tax cast the first stone.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Romans 13:13 Every person is to be in subjection to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those which exist are established by God. 

Does this include governments like Hitler set up? 
(it's true, this discussion finally got around to Hitler, what's that called?)


----------



## centerpin fan

Artfuldodger said:


> Let he who has not cheated on his income tax cast the first stone.



Be careful.  I'm a CPA, and I live near a rock quarry.


----------



## Ronnie T

Artfuldodger said:


> Romans 13:13 Every person is to be in subjection to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those which exist are established by God.
> 
> Does this include governments like Hitler set up?
> (it's true, this discussion finally got around to Hitler, what's that called?)



Here's a great question:

Can you live under Hitler's rule(or Nero's) and still have full faith in God?
Can I respect the president, even if my vote lost?
Can cheat on my taxes, then say "I cannot do that ever again", and mean it?
Can I speed, then say: "Wait up, these speed limits are established for safety purposes, I've got to stop speeding, cause it's the law.)?


----------



## Artfuldodger

I could live under King George the third's rule and still have faith in God but was it a sin to overthrow his government?
I'll try to respect the current president.
The point about cheating on income tax & the first stone is Christians who are against homosexuals & pot smoking.
Another point is they don't do it once and repent.


----------



## hunter rich

formula1 said:


> If your focus is Christ your King and Lord, this question is irrelevant.



Unless you are a Ras Tafarian...

Rastafarians are perhaps best known for their religious use of marijuana, which grows plentifully in Jamaica. Rastas know it as ganja, the holy herb, Iley or callie, and believe it was given by God. Scriptural support is found especially in Psalm 104:14: "He causeth the grass for the cattle and herb for the service of man." Other texts interpreted to refer to cannibis include Genesis 3:18, Exodus 10:12, and Proverbs 15:17. In addition to ritual use, Rastas also use marijuana for medicinal purposes, applying it to a variety of ailments including colds. 5


----------



## Ronnie T

hunter rich said:


> Unless you are a Ras Tafarian...
> 
> Rastafarians are perhaps best known for their religious use of marijuana, which grows plentifully in Jamaica. Rastas know it as ganja, the holy herb, Iley or callie, and believe it was given by God. Scriptural support is found especially in Psalm 104:14: "He causeth the grass for the cattle and herb for the service of man." Other texts interpreted to refer to cannibis include Genesis 3:18, Exodus 10:12, and Proverbs 15:17. In addition to ritual use, Rastas also use marijuana for medicinal purposes, applying it to a variety of ailments including colds. 5



I wonder if David ever smoked a little bud?  lol

.


----------



## centerpin fan

hunter rich said:


> Scriptural support is found especially in Psalm 104:14: "He causeth the grass for the cattle and herb for the service of man." Other texts interpreted to refer to cannibis include Genesis 3:18, Exodus 10:12, and Proverbs 15:17.


----------



## hunter rich

centerpin fan said:


>



Dude...i fail to see the relevance of your video...


----------



## centerpin fan

hunter rich said:


> Dude...i fail to see the relevance of your video...



those scriptures and marijuana = "a swing and a miss"


----------



## hummdaddy

Ronnie T said:


> I wonder if David ever smoked a little bud?  lol
> 
> .



i know a couple of davids who have


----------



## Artfuldodger

hunter rich said:


> Unless you are a Ras Tafarian...
> 
> Rastafarians are perhaps best known for their religious use of marijuana, which grows plentifully in Jamaica. Rastas know it as ganja, the holy herb, Iley or callie, and believe it was given by God. Scriptural support is found especially in Psalm 104:14: "He causeth the grass for the cattle and herb for the service of man." Other texts interpreted to refer to cannibis include Genesis 3:18, Exodus 10:12, and Proverbs 15:17. In addition to ritual use, Rastas also use marijuana for medicinal purposes, applying it to a variety of ailments including colds. 5


I had forgot about them. I like their music.

Native Americans can legally use peyote in their worship.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_American_Church


----------



## kmckinnie

Do not inhale and you will be fine.


----------



## Artfuldodger

hummdaddy said:


> i know a couple of davids who have



Did they play the harp(guitar) and sing Kum ba ya?


----------



## hunter rich

centerpin fan said:


> those scriptures and marijuana = "a swing and a miss"



splain please...They (Rastas) call it the holy herb...herb is mentioned in each of those scriptures...


----------



## SGADawg

As far as the question about tobacco; an old pastor friend who chewed tobacco was asked if it was a sin to smoke.  His response was "Absolutely, anything that good was meant to be eaten!"

Lots of the posts we see here fall into the "gag on a gnat, swallow a camel" category.


----------



## centerpin fan

hunter rich said:


> splain please...They (Rastas) call it the holy herb...herb is mentioned in each of those scriptures...



That's _eisegesis_ -- reading their desired meaning into the scripture.


----------



## hummdaddy

centerpin fan said:


> That's _eisegesis_ -- reading their desired meaning into the scripture.



SAME THING CHRISTIANS DO YOU SAY


----------



## centerpin fan

hummdaddy said:


> SAME THING CHRISTIANS DO YOU SAY



It's not right, regardless of who does it.


----------



## hummdaddy

centerpin fan said:


> It's not right, regardless of who does it.


everyone that reads a book is not going to have the same interpretation...


----------



## atlashunter

So what's the final answer here? Sin or no sin?


----------



## oldfella1962

No more than drinking alcohol, which is by far one of the most dangerous, destructive drugs on the planet yet ironically is legal almost everywhere.

And don't get me started on "prescription" drugs that do who knows what to people over a long enough time period. 

But then again true morality has zero to do with what is technically legal.


----------



## JB0704

atlashunter said:


> Sin or no sin?



As long as it is illegal, and as long as it is used to get high, yes....if we are using the Bible as our basis here.

If it was legal, and used to ease suffering, no.  It would be like Percocet....which I eat like candy when I have a kidney stone.


----------



## gemcgrew

atlashunter said:


> So what's the final answer here? Sin or no sin?



The final answer is that Christ put an end to sin.


----------



## JB0704

gemcgrew said:


> The final answer is that Christ put an end to sin.



Maybe another thread......but......there are a lot of implications within that statement.


----------



## thedeacon

It would be wrong for me to smoke MJ because of my personal convictions. 

However God has not issued me a document giving me the right to condemn anyone else on such matters.


----------



## hummdaddy

ok lets march and get this stuff legalized!!!   people are suffering!!!


----------



## mtnwoman

Ronnie T said:


> I wonder if David ever smoked a little bud?  lol
> 
> .



I betcha if he knew about it, he would've. I bet he was a wild one. lol


----------



## mtnwoman

I'm not sure about smoking pot, probably is bad for your lungs...which we are not to do anything that harms us. But then again, I'm sure alcohol isn't all that good for you either...especially in excess. Pot does have some medicinal purposes that help some people. Maybe we just haven't quite figured out the right way to use it yet.  

Seems to have quieted a lot of restless natives though...lol

I think it should be legalized, too. And if it truly helps with pain, I wouldn't mind using something organic rather than a compound. I think most doctors are drug dealers anyway. As long as you are in pain of one sort or another, they both are making money off of drugs.


----------



## atlashunter

gemcgrew said:


> The final answer is that Christ put an end to sin.









That's all you had to say!


----------



## JustUs4All

I would have to say that it depends on your perspective.  If one believe it to be a sin then it is.  Would an atheist, even be capable of sin from his own perspective?


----------



## Artfuldodger

JustUs4All said:


> I would have to say that it depends on your perspective.  If one believe it to be a sin then it is.  Would an atheist, even be capable of sin from his own perspective?



It could most definitely be a sin to an individual. So could eating, hunting, reading, drinking, & the Georgia Lottery(even though part of the government: and we all know we are suppose to follow their laws, because it would be a sin no to). When an activity takes over your life to the point of not taking care of your family, then it's a problem. Self gratification, where you take care of your own needs and abandon the needs of your wife is a prime example.


----------



## Israel

JustUs4All said:


> I would have to say that it depends on your perspective.  If one believe it to be a sin then it is.  Would an atheist, even be capable of sin from his own perspective?



amen. 
The concept/truth/reality of sin would be lost on the atheist consciousness, and conscience, except as a matter of academics...from, as you said "his own perspective". 

That's why the faithless man cannot leave his own perspective...for being under such condemnation with no possibility seen of relief...entrenches us.

Our "own"...is always self condemning.

So, to the matter at hand, perhaps Bogarting is the greater sin.


----------



## Mako22

Its a nasty habit that stupid people engage in.


----------



## gemcgrew

Woodsman69 said:


> Its a nasty habit that stupid people engage in.



Such as Benjamin Franklin, Thomas Jefferson, George Washington, Abraham Lincoln .....


----------



## Oconostota

gemcgrew said:


> Such as Benjamin Franklin, Thomas Jefferson, George Washington, Abraham Lincoln .....



Bingo.  True.


----------



## atlashunter

You know for being a crime that carries with it the punishment of death sin sure is a nebulous thing to define.


----------



## hummdaddy

Woodsman69 said:


> Its a nasty habit that stupid people engage in.



you show your ignorance on the subject of the masses who have engaged in it,including (doctors,lawyers, accountants,ceo's, ect,ect...)


----------



## Panthers65

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is using marijuana, alcohol, tobacco, food (anything a sin)?
> 
> Or is your question, is getting stoned, drunk, buzzed severely overweight, etc. a sin?
> 
> Yes there is a difference.



Exactly, anything taken into excess that comes between your relationship with God is a sin. Gluttony is definitely a sin yet we eat every day. Some people struggle with food addiction just like drugs and alcohol. God gave us the common sense to know ourselves and His law.


----------



## mtnwoman

Panthers65 said:


> Exactly, anything taken into excess that comes between your relationship with God is a sin. Gluttony is definitely a sin yet we eat every day. Some people struggle with food addiction just like drugs and alcohol. God gave us the common sense to know ourselves and His law.



Amen!


----------



## atlashunter

Panthers65 said:


> Exactly, anything taken into excess that comes between your relationship with God is a sin. Gluttony is definitely a sin yet we eat every day. Some people struggle with food addiction just like drugs and alcohol. God gave us the common sense to know ourselves and His law.



Guilty! I loaded up tonight at On The Border. It was so good too! Suppose I should feel guilty and repent but I don't.


----------



## mtnwoman

atlashunter said:


> Guilty! I loaded up tonight at On The Border. It was so good too! Suppose I should feel guilty and repent but I don't.



Well thanks for aiding and abetting the border jumpers and the drug cartels that cause much crime in the USA. 

At least buy homegrown man! and support the locals. lol


----------



## atlashunter

mtnwoman said:


> Well thanks for aiding and abetting the border jumpers and the drug cartels that cause much crime in the USA.
> 
> At least buy homegrown man! and support the locals. lol


----------



## Panthers65

mtnwoman said:


> Well thanks for aiding and abetting the border jumpers and the drug cartels that cause much crime in the USA.
> 
> At least buy homegrown man! and support the locals. lol



wait, so if it's American grown it's okay, but if it's Mexican grown it's a sin? 

(off to get my Bible and confirm)


----------



## mtnwoman

Panthers65 said:


> wait, so if it's American grown it's okay, but if it's Mexican grown it's a sin?
> 
> (off to get my Bible and confirm)



No....lol...just a joke provided by A & A entertainment...

I didn't say either was a sin.  I was just telling him where he should buy weed.


----------



## Panthers65

mtnwoman said:


> No....lol...just a joke provided by A & A entertainment...
> 
> I didn't say either was a sin.  I was just telling him where he should buy weed.



Sorry, I'm a sarcastic jerk.. 


lol


----------



## thedeacon

You know what I think about the whole shucking and jiveing here.
I think we all should spend more doing the things that we know are right and good and bringing glory to God instead of worrying about is this a sin or is that a sin. If you can't answer without taking a breath or pondering strong well it might be best to leave it along. If you can't bring glory to God by your deeds no matter what it is then leave it alone.

It would seem that most of us would like to find out just how close to the line we can walk with stepping over it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## hummdaddy

thedeacon said:


> You know what I think about the whole shucking and jiveing here.
> I think we all should spend more doing the things that we know are right and good and bringing glory to God instead of worrying about is this a sin or is that a sin. If you can't answer without taking a breath or pondering strong well it might be best to leave it along. If you can't bring glory to God by your deeds no matter what it is then leave it alone.
> 
> It would seem that most of us would like to find out just how close to the line we can walk with stepping over it.
> 
> Just my opinion.



maybe if i smoked some GOOD  weed it would bring me closer to my God


----------



## atlashunter

hummdaddy said:


> maybe if i smoked some GOOD  weed it would bring me closer to my God



Amen.

You know there is a marijuana church in California?

http://www.temple420.org/


----------



## mtnwoman

hummdaddy said:


> maybe if i smoked some GOOD  weed it would bring me closer to my God



Thank you God for creating weed...it helps some people. I'd rather deal with a pothead than a drunk anyday....lol....at least it's organic....we hope...lol.


----------

